
Use Managed Services. Please - dailymorn
http://www.mooreds.com/wordpress/archives/3358
======
geoffbp
Managed services are great until they don't support something you need. For us
this was postgres replication to non RDS, we tried bucardo however that didn't
go well (this was a few years back, may be possible now)

------
jeff_vader
And if a service is not yet available as a managed service from at least
couple providers - it's quite likely it's not mature enough for 99% of
businesses to use. You're not Google, Facebook, etc.

